
12 Principals of Agile Software Development - 51zero
http://www.51zero.com/blog/12-principals-of-agile-software-development
======
dalke
(Psst! It's "principles", meaning a rule or doctrine, not "principals". The
latter could be the title for a posting about the 12 most important people in
Agile, which this is not.)

~~~
dalke
I think the lack of any response confirms the 51zero account exists only to
promote their site.

